# Sisters of Battle



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone know, even a guess, of when they will be releasing Sisters of Battle?
I know the codex was in Whitedwarf a few months ago but it doesn't mention when they will be released (typical gamesworkshop, everything is hush hush). 

Any thoughts would be great, gives me time to think if i should start another army before then, since i have been waiting 2 years already for them to be made in plastic.

Thanks, Alice.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Growler Model Painting said:


> Does anyone know, even a guess, of when they will be releasing Sisters of Battle?
> I know the codex was in Whitedwarf a few months ago but it doesn't mention when they will be released (typical gamesworkshop, everything is hush hush).
> 
> Any thoughts would be great, gives me time to think if i should start another army before them, since i have been waiting 2 years already for them to be made in plastic.
> ...


there might be something in the news and rumors section, but i haven't heard anything.


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

lokis222 said:


> there might be something in the news and rumors section, but i haven't heard anything.


I checked there, didnt find much. Thanks anyway


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I've been keeping my ear out for any scraps of information and so far it doesn't look like we're getting anything this year. Earliest guesses right now put Sisters as late 2013 at the soonest. Now this may change in the future, but as it stands it doesn't look like it will.


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Zion said:


> I've been keeping my ear out for any scraps of information and so far it doesn't look like we're getting anything this year. Earliest guesses right now put Sisters as late 2013 at the soonest. Now this may change in the future, but as it stands it doesn't look like it will.


Thanks, I guess I will have to start another army. I couldn't wait that long haha.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

SoB are still a very playable army. I don't personally understand why people put off an army they might want to play becuase they have an old dex or a new one is coming soon. If you already have the models when the new dex comes out chances are you'll be able to use 95% of them.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I am a necron player.

I rely on scarabs for tank killing.

Sisters of battle get huge mountains of flamers and templates.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

All jokes aside, there is nothing wrong with the SoB. They aren't exactly a tournament codex, but then, at any one time approximately half of codices are not fit for tournament play. Sisters also have some very bitchin models. I was tempted to start sisters but the all metal army meant converting would be a pain in the ass, so I passed on them.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Growler Model Painting said:


> Thanks, I guess I will have to start another army. I couldn't wait that long haha.


Convert Dark Eldar, I've made a couple and they have turned out quite well.


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Scythes said:


> SoB are still a very playable army. I don't personally understand why people put off an army they might want to play becuase they have an old dex or a new one is coming soon. If you already have the models when the new dex comes out chances are you'll be able to use 95% of them.


I see your point but I haven't started them yet because the majority are metal and money issues. Also no point paying for a codex that is going to be out of date soon.


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Convert Dark Eldar, I've made a couple and they have turned out quite well.


That sounds complicated haha, got any pictures?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Have a look at my project log:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107362&page=2

I thought they came up pretty well for a first attempt. All I really did was add some Green Stuff robes and coats and some SM back pack and weapons.

I didn't paint them very well but they are currently luxuriating in a Dettol bath before I repaint them as Order of the Bloody Rose, i.e. Red Armour.


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Have a look at my project log:
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107362&page=2
> 
> ...


I like them, really good for a first attempt


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Been waiting for a Sisters release since 2005 so don't hold your breath mate. Here we thought they were all going to get squated. As far as I'm concerned they are _never_ going to release plastic sisters and at this point I really don't care anymore. I'm waiting for GW to get bought out by WoTC first. LOL


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Arcane said:


> Been waiting for a Sisters release since 2005 so don't hold your breath mate. Here we thought they were all going to get squated. As far as I'm concerned they are _never_ going to release plastic sisters and at this point I really don't care anymore. I'm waiting for GW to get bought out by WoTC first. LOL


Haha, thanks. If you've been waiting that long, god knows how long we have to keep waiting. Got a different army in mind now, which should hopefully keep me occupied for the time being.

Cheers, Alice.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Here's what we know:

GW are a _model company_ that has a sideline wargaming rules as a way to shift models. That states things a little strongly, but it's about the size of things. GW has never denied this.

GW does not necessarily release new kits as soon as they are ready to go. The plastic Daemon Prince was sitting around for yonks before it saw the light of day. The new Eldar Jetbikes have still yet to be released.

GW _never_ publish a codex/army book without model support (see point 1).

GW are a publicly traded company with a legal responcibility to pursue the best returns for their investors, to the best of the director's abilities. (We sometimes forget that).


As for Sisters of Battle, what do we know?

Bolter and Chainsword posters spoke to Jes Goodwin and Phil Kelly at the Dark Eldar launch event two years ago.

They had this to say (all bolding & blue notations mine.)



StraightSilver said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post but the Dark Eldar rumours thread was closed and this seemed the next best place.
> 
> I had a chance to have a chat with Jes Goodwin today and got some more info regarding DE release schedule.
> 
> ...





ArmouredWing said:


> Because the weekend was the grand release of the DE they'd got a bit of an event on at Warhammer World store both Sat & Sun. Saturday saw a meet and greet appearance from Jes Goodwin himself and Phoenix Knight and myself had a wander down to the store to get PK's new CE signed as well as me getting my C:WH signed as well.
> 
> It was a good chat, mainly focussed on the DE stuff but I thought I'd take the opportunity to do some digging on if there was any sisters stuff in the pipeline and perhaps some plastic sisters. *Jes' response that the biggest problem that they faced with transfering sisters to plastic was maintaining the level of detail that the metals currently have (something we knew generally to be the case) but with the new technology it may finally be possible*. That said* there's 12-18 months work that needs to be done to make this happen and currently they aren't even in the process of this happening.* So the long and short there? at least 2012 by the looks of things.
> 
> ...





StraightSilver said:


> Yes [Jes said that] the problem with the Sisters of Battle has been the cloth robe sleeves on the under side of their arms, their hair and also the script work on their shoulders.
> 
> The rumour was that he wanted some kind of scriptwork or scrollwork on Sisters' spaulders.
> 
> ...





StraightSilver said:


> Well he told me that he would be working solidly on Dark Eldar until June 2011.
> 
> They have 4 plastic kits to release for Dark Eldar next year, as well as metal figures and then possibly some of the character models.
> 
> ...



We also have one highly anomalous sighting by your friend and mine, Stickmonky - reported in January 2011.

Again, all bolding & blue notations mine.



Stickmonky said:


> I'm posting this in the rumor section on purpose, but it's more of a review.
> 
> *I got to get a good look at a new protoype basic sister*, and I'm hoping one of our other sources can sneak a picture out once they see it. The reason is, this sister has a "veil". Words cannot describe...the detailing is phenomenal. The veil is a separate piece, but it looks gorgeous. If they can get this right in molding the sisters wave will be beautiful models. If you've seen this one, you know what I mean... I begged to take a photo for here, but no luck.
> 
> ...


Yeah... It very much looks like the model Stickmonky saw was from those years of 'design hell' Jes spoke of. A concept-sculpt or tech-demo produced to test an idea or demonstrate a possibility. It goes without saying that, as of fifteen months later, that was the first and last we heard of that model - that too lends credence to the idea that it was in no way related to a production run of plastic sisters.


What we know is that,eighteen months ago, there was at least twelve to eighteen months work to do, and that it had not begun, 'nor was it likely to until summer of 2011 at the earliest. Since summer 2011 we have not heard a jot, so chances are it has not started yet.

That's not surprising since popular armies will need to be updated for 6e quicksharp before sisters are even considered.

The most optimistic projections therefor put Sisters at summer 2013. Blood Angels had to wait that long between their white Dwarf 'dex and a full Codex - and they're _space marines_. Sisters are, to put it charitably, not quite as well loved.


This concludes the most up-to-date informaton we have. Current Alert Status:*LOW*


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Just so you know, Jez was working on DE concepts back in early 2007, and it took nearly 5 years for the DE project to be completed. When he does a project, he wants to get it *right*. 

The issue with Sisters has *always* been that making something multi-pose when it has robes that potentially flow in many different directions means it limits how you can put together the figures, so you effectively get 2 or 3 poses, but in plastic. 

From personal experience, if he says he's waiting to get it right, that's the real reason for the delay.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Azezel said:


> Here's what we know: [snip]


I've seen some of the material before here and there, but this was one hell of a compilation.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I've seen some of the material before here and there, but this was one hell of a compilation.


I'm positive I've seen that compilation a couple of time before. I think Azezel just keeps a copy of that in a document somewhere for when these topics come up. Can't really complain since there hasn't been anything new in terms of rumors since the White Dwarf came out, so who knows.

And yes, I search Google everyday to check for Sisters rumors (for the record I search with Sisters of Battle as an exact phrase and usually check the past week in case I miss something....nothing yet).


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> Just so you know, Jez was working on DE concepts back in early 2007, and it took nearly 5 years for the DE project to be completed. When he does a project, he wants to get it *right*.


And as I said, Sisters by anyone other than Jez Goodwin and Juan Diaz just wouldn't be the same.



SilverTabby said:


> From personal experience, if he says he's waiting to get it right, that's the real reason for the delay.


I think it's fairer to say that's the reason for the delay in models. Even if the models were ready to go now, I cannot imagine seeing a new codex until at least a few of the popular armies have been sixthed.



Zion said:


> I'm positive I've seen that compilation a couple of time before. I think Azezel just keeps a copy of that in a document somewhere for when these topics come up.


Yep, that's about the size of it. The disturbing part is that, apart from altering the 'x months ago' bits, I haven't had to update it in more than a year.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Azezel said:


> Yep, that's about the size of it. The disturbing part is that, apart from altering the 'x months ago' bits, I haven't had to update it in more than a year.


That's what I guessed what happened. GW doesn't know how good they have it with Sisters players I think. We're probably the most devoted to an army despite the lack of attention we get (two White Dwarfs in several years doesn't equate to attention, it equates to "one of the writers has a Sisters army and wanted to show it off in the White Dwarf").


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Talking about dedicated, I and a half a dozen in my local area, including the manager of the local GW shop (who has a SoB tattoo!) are hanging out for a SoB army and have been for years. Still we are optimistic they will be released ..... soon.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

There's a reason why I made the lowest Alert Level simply 'keep the faith'...


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> The issue with Sisters has *always* been that making something multi-pose when it has robes that potentially flow in many different directions means it limits how you can put together the figures, so you effectively get 2 or 3 poses, but in plastic.


To me this isn't really an issue at all. You can make the legs and torso seperate so at least you get different rotations at the waist. Then you can pose the arms however. So sure, you effectively get 2-3 poses, but with different rotations, heads and arms they look more varied and it's still more than the stock, stiff 1 pose Schwarzeneggers we have now. Not to mention special weapons being sooo much easier.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

besides they could do a little redesign and remove the flowing robe from the majority of the models and leave it as an accesory like the BT tabards or make half of the legs with robes and the other half without it..


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

redmapa said:


> besides they could do a little redesign and remove the flowing robe from the majority of the models and leave it as an accesory like the BT tabards or make half of the legs with robes and the other half without it..


Or arms being two parts, the sleeve section and the then the gauntlet/hand sections. Provide the sleeve sections at different angles and you're pretty set.

That or give us something stock (like they do with Tactical Marines) and call it good. I don't NEED super dynamic Sisters, I just want ones that look good.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

It's been 10 years since they released anything for SoB, does it really matter if it's only 1 pose as long as it's plastic? I mean hell, not only are they metal but now you have to buy them 3 at a time due to the box discontinuation. 

All we really need are plastic sisters with a detached gun so we can convert them to melta, heavy bolter, flamer, whatever. It's kind of ironic for an army that uses the same exact core unit for *everything* thhat you have to buy different models for everything. Right now I've been attaching melta tips to flamer sisters since melta sisters are backordered 4-5 weeks (discontinued?)


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Robes, tabbards and cloaks seem pretty thin excuses for not bringing out plastic sisters. Surely there are plenty of models that are in a similar boat, particularly in the fantasy side of things?

Crikey just give 'em to us naked ..... errr :blush: .... I mean without cloaks and we'll GS them in ourselves if we don't like how they sit !

Now ! :biggrin:


----------



## riburn3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Robes, tabbards and cloaks seem pretty thin excuses for not bringing out plastic sisters. Surely there are plenty of models that are in a similar boat, particularly in the fantasy side of things?
> 
> :biggrin:


I completely agree. Just look at Grey Knights. They are very detailed plastics (arguably the most detailed in the 40k range), and GW had no issue pumping them out. 

It's clear at this point in time that issues with plastics are not the problem with SoB, and it's likely more just finding the place and time to release them and actually make the models. I think with the Necron and DE releases, GW learned they can take a dormant relatively unpopular army, and turn them into a big success, so I wouldn't be surprised if we see the SoB codex a year or so after 6th edition is out, and many of the core armies have their update. 

I also assume with SoB they want to tailor a unique playstyle with them, like they have done with DE, and I wouldn't be surprised if this is proving somewhat difficult. The fluff for SoB IMHO is arguably some of the best in 40k, however, from the start, creating zealous Space Marines with identical equipment and weaker stats has been their big road block. With the recent WD codex, they seem to be trying to do weapon optimization similar to IG, so we are left with an army that plays similar to an IG veteran list in power armor. On the battlefield when I play with my SoB, I feel like I'm taking some kind of hybrid IG/SM army that doesn't feel entirely unique on it's own. Sure it can be competitive, but it feels lacking. To me, if anything is taking GW a long time, it's not the model side of the SoB, it's the issues with playstyle.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

You can't drastically change the imagery by doing something like removing all robing. GW holds copyrights and IP on the Sisters as they look now, plus _that's how Jez designed them_ and he won't want to change it too much. 

Seriously, after waiting this long you'd settle for a half-arsed and crap plastic release when you see some of the stuff currently being done for fantasy? I've been collecting and playing Sisters since the metals were first released in the 90s. I'm happy to wait for decent models, rather than get crap and have to settle for it for another 15 years. Those moulds cost tens, if not hundreds of thousands of pounds, and they won't change them again in a hurry.

I also agree with the comments on playstyle. It's hard to make another imperial force that has a different enough style from guard or SM but still remains Imperial. It's easy to write "SM that do this different thing" but "more humans that aren't just Guard or SM" is a challenge. Xenos get it easy, they have different weapon sets to begin with...


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Codex: Witchhunters has a highly unique playstyle which I enjoy hugely. In fact, not only unique amongst Imperial codices. I think no other book has that particular 'we suck at range, so let's rush forward and hope to win the game in one short-range shooting phase 'cos we suck at close combat too.' feel to it.

Regarding any putative update, I've said the same thing, Sir.



Azezel said:


> Something just occurred to me.
> 
> I want an update for Sisters. I mean, who wouldn't.
> 
> ...


Yeah - I still want an update, but honestly my metals and my codex: Witchhunters are doing just fine so far, so I'd rather wait than have half-arsed plastics to go with the half-arsed* White Dwarf Codex.

About the only thing I really want is Seraphim with both feet planted on the floor. And let's be honest, even if plastic models hit us tomorrow, I'd probably _still_ have to convert to get that.


*I'm feeling charitable...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been defending the WD update since it came out. I've always been pure Sisters, and this one works so much better for me than the last. But each to their own :wink: 

I agree with the Seraphim model sentiment. Mine fall over so much I've taken to rarely usong them. I've thought many times about conversions, but then I see something else pretty (like my 'nids) and spend my time on that instead...


----------



## andrewm9 (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know after almost 15 years of the exact same miniatures you'd think that would be enough time to get some design in even at a slow rate. Those models are showing their age. For the army to consider selling, they need an update to the basic line so that its more affordable. At a hundred dollars for a sqaud with a tranport and special weapons its too much.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

But that's the catch 22 that GW doesn't understand. They don't make new SoB models/codex because the range doesn't sell, but the range doesn't sell because it doesn't have new models/codex. If they came out with a release like they did with DE I'm sure we would see plenty of new SoB armies showing up.

As for Seraphim, I recommend cutting off thier stilts, drilling a hole in thier butts (no joke) and mounting them on a thin copper rod. lol seriously.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh, they know that catch 22 exists. The moneymen use it as an excuse to say 'no' to things, whilst the studio staff grind their teeth and do more marines.

As always, it's not the studio's fault...


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

Azezel said:


> About the only thing I really want is Seraphim with both feet planted on the floor. And let's be honest, even if plastic models hit us tomorrow, I'd probably _still_ have to convert to get that.


I'd be glad if it were at least one foot!:wink:
I did however manage to bend one model into such a position, but converted her as a Sister Superior with an Eviscerator instead of a Seraphim. (*pic, if anyone cares*)
I attempted a second model, but nearly messing that up, I decided to abandon such procedures.



Arcane said:


> As for Seraphim, I recommend cutting off their stilts, drilling a hole in their butts (no joke) and mounting them on a thin copper rod. lol seriously.


Feet? Back? Backpack? Why their butts of all things?:shok:
Personally, I don't like those stilts, too!
So, although probably not 100% legal, I mostly stuck my seraphim deeper through the base, until the tips of their toes touched the base. Simple gluing, a bit of greenstuff or a pin in the bottom of the foot to fix them there.(*pic, if anyone cares*)

And sorry for this pointless reply, that is nothing but the product of desperately trying to contribute to this threat, but having absolutely nothing to say at all.:blush:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Grogbart said:


> I'd be glad if it were at least one foot!:wink:
> I did however manage to bend one model into such a position, but converted her as a Sister Superior with an Eviscerator instead of a Seraphim. (*pic, if anyone cares*)
> I attempted a second model, but nearly messing that up, I decided to abandon such procedures.
> 
> ...


No redheads? For shame.


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

Iron Angel said:


> No redheads? For shame.


Don't laugh, I've made a single one, after having exactly that thought!
(no pic of her yet, though)


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> No redheads? For shame.


What colors would you use to paint a redhead? Do you have any pictures of any?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Seriously, after waiting this long you'd settle for a half-arsed and crap plastic release when you see some of the stuff currently being done for fantasy? I've been collecting and playing Sisters since the metals were first released in the 90s. I'm happy to wait for decent models, rather than get crap and have to settle for it for another 15 years. Those moulds cost tens, if not hundreds of thousands of pounds, and they won't change them again in a hurry.


Totally agree. I've wanted a sisters army forever, and the only reason i've waited to start one is better models. Sisters have always appealed to me, but as someone who virtually never plays but loves painting and modelling, the choice of 1 pose sisters vs the awesome plastic sets is a no brainer.

If you look at the sheer insanity of the options you get in a SW plastic set, it'd just be insulting to release sub par sisters models.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> What colors would you use to paint a redhead? Do you have any pictures of any?


What seems to work for me is a layer of white, then Blazing Orange, then wash with Baal Red.

Not a Battle Sister, but my High Elves are led by such a redhead.









I often find that Asurman Blue is a good wash for red, too, but haven't tried that on hair yet. I probably should give it a shot.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I used the old Calthan Brown, highlight in Blazing Orange and a Sepia Wash. I thought it came up not to bad, ironically I used the same head as Azezel


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

As much as I'm keen on what's going on with models for Sisters I've been more curious what they're doing with the fluff. We've seen a fair number of books that have altered/rewritten/tweaked the fluff for the armies they represent to bring in a broader range of units and toys into the Codexes. I really don't want them getting a Diet Vanilla Marine feel to them (they already get that a bit as is) and as such really needs to keep the Las and Plasma out of the book, but rather incorporate other toys into it (Inferno Cannons and Melta Cannons come to mind) without breaking the Holy Trinity.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=93326&page=238

This thread has videos from a Games Day Developer Seminar which can give you a good insight into their thinking.

At 4 minutes into the second video he states that Sisters have been brought in-line with Grey Knights with the WD codex.

One of the other videos 3 or 4 he states something along the lines of he may be dead before they get another update.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Suijin said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=93326&page=238
> 
> This thread has videos from a Games Day Developer Seminar which can give you a good insight into their thinking.
> 
> ...


"Bring in line" just means the units the two codexes share have the same stats again. Yay.

And he was being sarcastic about it taking that long (I hope) since that'd be roughly 20 years from now.


----------

